# Roller Skating Horse....



## Dona (Dec 8, 2006)

Every time the subject of "trick training" comes up, I've wanted to post about my Dad's cousin who had a horse who could roller skate. But I could never find the picture...and figured no one would believe me.




:

Well, my Mother in Law recently died....and in searching thru all the old family photos to find some to use at the funeral home, I finally came across the old postcard of "Jimmy" the Skating Horse.

The postcard is very old....I got it as a teen back in the 60s.

I never knew my Dad's cousin personally....but sure would have loved to have talked to him to find out exactly HOW he taught Jimmy to roller skate!



:






this is what is written on the back of the postcard.


----------



## Beccy (Dec 8, 2006)

:new_shocked: Gee, put a saddle and his skates on, and it would be like having a real life "Marvel the Mustang" ride on toy! (anyone ever have one of those?)


----------



## Devon (Dec 8, 2006)

woah. I wouldnt even try putting roller skates on a horse



Scary. But neat!


----------



## CyndiD (Dec 8, 2006)

WOW...he looks right at home on those skates.

He must have been very talented..look at all the tricks he did!!



:


----------



## SWA (Dec 8, 2006)

WOW Dona! :aktion033: That is so cool!



:


----------



## REO (Dec 8, 2006)

I would have believed you Dona!



:

That was one cool horse! Just my kind of color too! Wish I could have seen him skate.


----------



## shane (Dec 8, 2006)

i nearly had a fit, i thought you where joking, i wouldnt have believed it!!!! wow


----------



## HGFarm2 (Dec 8, 2006)

That is so funny and so cool!!!!!!! :new_shocked:

Hmmmm, I wonder if I could get better barrel times on my mare if we skated instead of ran the pattern....



:


----------



## twister (Dec 8, 2006)

Beccy said:


> :new_shocked: Gee, put a saddle and his skates on, and it would be like having a real life "Marvel the Mustang" ride on toy! (anyone ever have one of those?)


Beccy I had one as a child and loved it, used to ride all around the neighborhood then I graduated from that to my trigger bike)

Yvonne :bgrin


----------



## lilhorseladie (Dec 8, 2006)

If that horse were alive today he would have healies! Those are the cool new shoes kids are wearing with the wheel in the heal. I can't imagine trying that with a horse, but I suppose after training he could do just about anything! That is really something.


----------



## aimaut (Dec 11, 2006)

i have pictures of jimmy in a berry horse training book with his owner

on roller skates

aimaut


----------



## Reble (Dec 12, 2006)

AMAZING :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Thanks for sharing


----------

